# Gopher Tuna!



## Earion (Nov 6, 2014)

Μετά το Κρασάκι του Τσου (που έχει κάνει και δεύτερη εμφάνιση) έχει περάσει πολύς χρόνος. Καιρός για ένα νέο ραμονικό κατασκεύασμα.






*O Fortuna Misheard Lyrics*

... και δε θα ξανακούσετε ποτέ πια όπως πριν τα Κάρμινα Μπουράνα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2014)

Απολαυστικότατη η αναπαράσταση! Αν και το υπόλοιπο έργο είναι πολύ καθαρό για να αποκτήσει αδερφάκια βιντεάκια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Να συγκεντρώσω εδώ τα σχετικά:

*Η γιαουρτοποίηση των στίχων*

*Τι λένε στα τραγούδια τους οι Ινδοί;

*Κουτουρού και φιρίκια

History of Misheard Lyrics

*Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα!*
Ασήμωσε και πάρ' τα.

Και να το επεκτείνω: 

Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version

History Of Lyrics That Aren't Lyrics - CDZA


----------

